# 2018 705.2 Projections



## Robin (Jan 28, 2019)

Section 705.2

Cornices, eave overhangs, exterior balconies and similar projections extending beyond the exterior wall shall conform to the requirements of this section and Section 1405 respectively.

There is no explicit definition for an exterior balcony in the code. How does Section 705.2 apply to typical balconies in multifamily construction where they may be partially or fully recessed? What is the definition of an exterior wall in this context?

Section 705.2.3.1 Exception #3
Balconies and similar projections on buildings of Types III, IV, and V construction shall be permitted to be of Type V construction and shall not be required to have a fire-resistance rating where sprinkler protection is extended to these areas.

I am trying to determine if ALL exterior balconies in Type III, IV, and V construction can be non-rated under Exception 3.


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2019)

""""""""""I am trying to determine if ALL exterior balconies in Type III, IV, and V construction can be non-rated under Exception 3."""""""""""


" I am trying to determine if ALL exterior balconies in Type III, IV, and V construction can be non-rated under Exception 3."


Simple answer is NO,,

Because not all balconies require fire sprinkler protection.


----------



## Robin (Jan 28, 2019)

cda -

Will you please elaborate on your answer that not all balconies require sprinkler protection?


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2019)

Let me look

Which year IBC are you under


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2019)

2015 is 903.3.1.2.1

If there is no roof line, cover, whatever you want to call it above a balcony 


No sprinkler protection is required outside

But you could still have the balcony projection


----------



## Robin (Jan 28, 2019)

cda said:


> 2015 is 903.3.1.2.1
> 
> If there is no roof line, cover, whatever you want to call it above a balcony
> 
> ...


 
OK - so if it's a recessed balcony with a roof and sprinkler protection, exception #3 applies and the floor can be non-rated? I'm trying to get back to Section 702 in my original question.

Thank you.


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2019)

Will have to look at 702

And hopefully a few others reply


----------



## Robin (Jan 28, 2019)

cda said:


> Will have to look at 702
> 
> And hopefully a few others reply


My apologies - I meant Section 705.2.


----------



## steveray (Jan 28, 2019)

Robin said:


> I am trying to determine if ALL exterior balconies in Type III, IV, and V construction can be non-rated under Exception 3.



YES


----------



## Robin (Jan 28, 2019)

steveray said:


> YES


To be clear, you believe the code exception applies to any type of exterior balcony whether it's recessed and covered or projecting out from the building?

Thank you.


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2019)

What year edition are you using


----------



## Robin (Jan 28, 2019)

cda said:


> What year edition are you using


2018 but the language is very similar for 2015 and 2012.


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2019)

I read to use the exception, the particular balcony has to have fire sprinkler protection.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 28, 2019)

In CA "balcony" is a "hot" button word.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 29, 2019)

The exception only applies to exterior balconies that extend beyond the exterior wall.


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 2, 2019)

check 1406.3 as well..... (2015 referenced, 2018 may be a section above or below )


----------



## steveray (Feb 12, 2019)

Robin said:


> To be clear, you believe the code exception applies to any type of exterior balcony whether it's recessed and covered or projecting out from the building?
> 
> Thank you.



Correct..as long as it is still a BALCONY....

*Balcony*
A platform that projects from the wall of a building, and which is enclosed on its outer three sides by a balustrade, railing, or parapet.


----------

